# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [MP3] tab καλώδιο

## vasilisaerox

μου έφεραν ένα tab gt-p1000 και ο καλώδιο είχε κοπεί. δεν βρίσκω σχέδιο. έχει μόνο τέσσερα καλώδια.    μαύρο πράσινο κόκκινο και άσπρο.

----------


## ioannislab

Ποιο καλωδιο εχει κοπει? Δεν  εχει θυρα micro sd? Απο εκει δεν φορτιζει? Αν ναι παρε ενα καλωδιο micro usb και εισαι οκ.

----------


## vasilisaerox

οκ τα έφτιαξα

----------

